# Back drag cutting edges



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

having a buddy weld one together for me with my old front cutting edge. curious how everyone else has designed theirs..


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Are all of those cutting edge bolts actually attached to something or just rusted/welded in to look better? Do you have a bar behind the edge that runs the length of the plow?


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

stole the pic, not my plow. but i'm assuming the bolts are left in so you don't see holes.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Post # 28.....thats how one of my designs were.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109625&page=2


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

here is mine, just got done. Just painted it, now all i need is some cotter pins and a couple more washers. Also, if i decide to spend the money which i probably should, ide like to bolt a poly cutting to the back dragger. The one here in the pics needs to wear down a lot before i use it this winter, its griding the asphalt way too much. A poly cutting edge will keep my customers and their driveways happy.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

couple more pictures...just waiting/prayin for some snow. and in case you were wondering, yes that is a can of Fluid film


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Came out great, I'd love one of those.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

that's a good looking truck there too!


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is my HPT Hydrualic Power Trip installed by Maher's Welding in Tilton New hampshire. I can trip my cutting edge all the way back to backdrag. It also breaks up packdown snow and ice. I can adjust the attack angle to cut better. It's powered off the plow pump. I flip on a switch and turns on a diversion valve. Hit the plow switch left and the blade trips. Then I hold a little button on the joystick and right with the joystick and the trip springs will force the blade back to normal position. There is an extra oil reservoir mounted to the headgear. Still in the process of painting right now, I'll try to get a video of it in action one of these days.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

How much do they charge for that setup? Do you have any pictures of your wings? Those look like an interesting setup too.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

yea i agree with plowguy, definitely an interesting plow you got. lets see a video of that soon working. ide like to see it.


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

Installed for $1300. Do it yourself was $1000. It's a weld on kit. I don't think that company is in business any more. There web site was backdrag.com, but it's no longer working. I got it installed in 2005. It makes it easier to put the wings on also, were I don't have to fight with the rubber against the cutting edge to put the back washer and pin in. Also when the rubber folds behind the cutting edge I don't have to get out and fix it, I just trip the edge and it folds back infront of the blade. By the time I get home it's already dark. I'll try for some video with the wings on this weekend... stay tuned for more.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

now thats cool!


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Heres the one on my 1 ton p/u. Its made by a welder I know locally


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Is that attached only on the ends? Is that a piece I see running along the top edge?


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

chevyzrule810;1168668 said:


> Is that attached only on the ends? Is that a piece I see running along the top edge?


Yeah sorry the pic kinda sucks. It does have a piece running all the way down for strength and yes it attatches with 3/4" bolts at each end. I know several people who have run this same setup for more than 10 years without a problem. Its a great set-up. I think they are around $325? I dont remember for sure.


----------



## hauler1000 (Sep 17, 2009)

nice ideas


----------



## hauler1000 (Sep 17, 2009)

How well does the back drag work?


----------



## hauler1000 (Sep 17, 2009)

nice work on the fab


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I think I am going to steal your ideas Crossbone and Drake*****.
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Wow that hydraulic power trip thing is really cool, very innovative but bang for the buck it seems way overkill.... It would be nice to have but it seems like a lot of extra weight and equipment and parts and expenses when the simply backdrag edges others have should do a pretty comparable job. I still can definitely appreciate the design and effort put into it!!!!! Can't wait to see vids of it! I love gadgets but I could see them not being a big seller or real popular with such a much more economical, simpler product available. 

Very cool nonetheless!!!!!!


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

DrakeSa***** are those brackets welded to your springs?


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

I like how those look, does anyone have these installed on a V plow?


----------



## Maher'sHPT (Jan 18, 2011)

Since the original design I have improved the hydraulic controls in particular the diverter valve has been replaced with a vavle that has a built in check valve. Now the lift hydraulic circut can be used to trip the base angle. Previously I was forced to used the turn circut to avoid internal leakage while driving down the road and that caused the plow blade to drop while traveling. The check valve is acuated only when you want to drop the plow and elimantes the aforesaid problem. 
Something that was not mentioned in some of the other posts is that the HPT allows you to scrape snow like no other snow plow while going forward. The base angle can be set and locked at any angle and can be returned to the original rest position by turning on the diverter valve and pushing the down signal. 
I hope to sell this product to a larger firm with the ability to manufactor my parts more efficiently and the parts I buy can be aquired at a lesser cost when ordered in bulk; namely, two hydraulic cylinders, four hydraulic hoses and the diverter valve. There are twelve pieces that I make of which I have blueprints and since I have retired I would like to sell the whole HPT design to an interested party. To close, My HPT saves you fuel, time, shoveling time, salt and sand, and it actually reinforces the snowplow from a common failure.


----------



## Maher'sHPT (Jan 18, 2011)

I have all the fixtures to manufacture the parts.


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

That explans why I couldn't find your website anymore. Thought you may have gone out of business. I've had my HPT since 2005 with no problems.


----------

